# hard hat lighting



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 15, 2018)

I've been wondering what flashaholics do for lighting when wearing a hard hat at work. At times I need a light on my hard hat I mostly end up using a LED/COB flashlight with a magnet on it for lighting it would be nice to have a clip on solution that can easily be put on and taken off when needed instead of a more permanent solution as at times I have to climb up between pipes and a normal headlamp could get knocked off and tangled in the midst possibly could fall up to 16 feet to a concrete floor below.


----------



## LumensRlife (Apr 15, 2018)

I recently bought a Fenix hl60r for work. I have the elastic band zip tied to the hard hat and you can easily put the light on or take it off.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 15, 2018)

LumensRlife said:


> I recently bought a Fenix hl60r for work. I have the elastic band zip tied to the hard hat and you can easily put the light on or take it off.


I too would have to take it off as there are times that I have to use a face shield that rides near the bottom edge of the hard hat such that an elastic band and headlamp attached to it would be in the way of the shield spring strap and would have to be removed. On one site I was using the face shield daily. I was sort of thinking of a flashlight that had some sort of snap in for the slot on the side of the helmet with a sort of holder that could be removed quickly as working days sometimes the only time I need a light is early in the morning till the sun comes up and don't need it the rest of the day.


----------



## tjb (Apr 15, 2018)

https://www.andax.com/mobile/helmet...70S6D6ipv-H7FAxQ4oapmmlSeQmpgNywaAqBuEALw_wcB
And similar.


----------



## tech25 (Apr 15, 2018)

This. See firefighter/EMS lighting solutions. 
When I first started in EMS, I had a full face shield on my helmet. Most ppl had an angled light or a minimag or similar mounted to the side of the helmet. Downsides are- if it's on the left side and you turn your head to the left, your right side is dark. Maybe a low profile headlamp would work. I have no experience with the following and don't see many reviews but the foxfury headlamp seems low profile. 
When we switched to goggles it was much easier to get a headlamp on the front.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 15, 2018)

Petzl makes clips to use headlamps on hard hats. 






They come in 4 packs.
Google "headlamp clips" or similar to see them at places like amazon etc.

They work _very_ well.


----------



## ven (Apr 15, 2018)

+1 to mr fixer, thanks to his advice i got a pack of said clips and they work great!








One each side close to the front(4 total)


----------



## tjb (Apr 15, 2018)

Personally, my two headlamps I just use the stretchy cloth band, and then tywrap it on either side through the two accessory slots most hard hats have. Can’t quickly take it off and put it back on but I’ve never really needed to. If working in a space my hard hat won’t fit, well, being a flashlight nut I have a few different lights in my tool bag anyway. Usually with magnets. So that’s really a non issue for me.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 15, 2018)

It looks like you can get a set of 4 hooks at Fenix-Store for about $6. I may have to go there and check them out since they are only about 8 miles from my house.


----------



## Eric Happy Meal (Apr 15, 2018)

I literally just made a thread about this on Reddit today. For my personal needs I think I am going to try the Fenix HL30. If your jobsite is like mine, AAA batteries are more valuable than scrap copper. Weight and battery life were my biggest concerns. The next best option seems to be a black diamond storm. HL30 looks like the best option for flood lighting, since we aren't usually looking at things 30' away, more like 1-5'. 

My plan is to not use the headband, but glue / double sided tape the base to the hardhat so we don't have to worry about faceshield attachments. BTW, are you using full brim or baseball cap style?


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 16, 2018)

The petzel(type) clips are for baseball/rock climber type. Thanks for bringing that up Happy Meal.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 16, 2018)

Eric Happy Meal said:


> I literally just made a thread about this on Reddit today. For my personal needs I think I am going to try the Fenix HL30. If your jobsite is like mine, AAA batteries are more valuable than scrap copper. Weight and battery life were my biggest concerns. The next best option seems to be a black diamond storm. HL30 looks like the best option for flood lighting, since we aren't usually looking at things 30' away, more like 1-5'.
> 
> My plan is to not use the headband, but glue / double sided tape the base to the hardhat so we don't have to worry about faceshield attachments. BTW, are you using full brim or baseball cap style?


Not sure what the difference is in the two but my hard hat has slots in the sides that extend through. The face shield I use clips on the back of the helmet (you have to turn it around backwards) and the spring wire holds tight on the front of it.


----------



## ven (Apr 17, 2018)

Eric Happy Meal said:


> I literally just made a thread about this on Reddit today. For my personal needs I think I am going to try the Fenix HL30. If your jobsite is like mine, AAA batteries are more valuable than scrap copper. Weight and battery life were my biggest concerns. The next best option seems to be a black diamond storm. HL30 looks like the best option for flood lighting, since we aren't usually looking at things 30' away, more like 1-5'.
> 
> My plan is to not use the headband, but glue / double sided tape the base to the hardhat so we don't have to worry about faceshield attachments. BTW, are you using full brim or baseball cap style?




I have an endless free supply of AA and AAA cells in work, they are pretty useless though imho. Their life when used is super short and not worth the hassle for me swapping out all the time. A while back now i stopped using them other than single AAA lights i dont care for. Now its just 16650 or 18650 . So much more energy in the tank(3000mah on average) compared to 700-900mah. A single 18650 is around 4 x AA cells in energy, yet smaller, lighter and cheaper long term. Not to mention far better for the environment without all the waste cells to be recycled. Also swapping out multiple AAA cells is a pita at best(ooooh bringing back Lenser memories here). 
Of course not everyone wants to use li ion cells which i respect, other than that, if you have not tried i highly recommend. Initial cost yes, but thats about it. Have a charger for work, spare cell or 2 and good to go for years.
:welcome:


----------



## Echo63 (Apr 18, 2018)

I use a Petzl Pixa3 on my climbing helmet (has slots to hold the strap) and on a bump cap at work.

I don't recommend the light - its expensive, a bit dim and has noticeable PWM strobing on the wide and midrange modes.

It does have the ability to pop on and off the headband easily, but only when the lamp head is "stored" with the lenses facing the headband (keeps them from getting damaged when not being used) with the lenses pointed out ready to use it is locked to the strap.
If you wear a Petzl climbing helmet, there is also a little clip in the box that mounts on the helmet giving you the ability to switch between strap and helmet easily.
the wide/mid/long beam is a great feature - but I feel it could use a bucketload more lumens (maybe 60/100/200 instead of 20/60/100)

The Fenix HL50 is my go-to headlamp at home - has three levels plus momentary turbo, runs on AA or CR123 (no 3.7v lithium rechargeable - Nimh is Ok though) nice tint, I can't see any PWM strobing, comfy and light on the head.
If you get a second strap, you can clip the light on and off easily.

out camping, once it gets dark I hang it around my neck so its there if i need it (just pull it back up onto my head when needed)


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 18, 2018)

Echo63 said:


> The Fenix HL50 is my go-to headlamp at home - has three levels plus momentary turbo, runs on AA or CR123 (no 3.7v lithium rechargeable - Nimh is Ok though) nice tint, I can't see any PWM strobing, comfy and light on the head.
> If you get a second strap, you can clip the light on and off easily.
> 
> out camping, once it gets dark I hang it around my neck so its there if i need it (just pull it back up onto my head when needed)



I was considering the HL50 myself... but am now leaning toward the HL55 due to not long enough runtime at mid level on the HL50. I'm also considering a cheaper headlamp due to the chance of damaging it in use bumping into something when I'm crawling up a ladder between ducts and pipes I've bonked my helmet often it is rather scarred looking.


----------



## Taz80 (Apr 18, 2018)

Because of the progressive glasses I wear the brim of the hardhat blocks the light from where I need it. My work is mostly closeup so I wear my headlamp under my hardhat.


----------



## colight (Apr 18, 2018)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I've been wondering what flashaholics do for lighting when wearing a hard hat at work. At times I need a light on my hard hat I mostly end up using a LED/COB flashlight with a magnet on it for lighting it would be nice to have a clip on solution that can easily be put on and taken off when needed instead of a more permanent solution as at times I have to climb up between pipes and a normal headlamp could get knocked off and tangled in the midst possibly could fall up to 16 feet to a concrete floor below.



My recommendation would be this:




And I quote from their website: "ALG-03 headlamp attachment is specifically designed for HL55 and HL60R fixation to outdoor or industrial work helmets."


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 19, 2018)

Not sure that would work as I figured out my helmet is more of the baseball cap style and the curve in the front looks less flat than that helmet.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 19, 2018)

I riveted this energizer to the lid of mine a few years back.
I wouldn't recommend it now, but the concept remains the same.

Currently my favorite headlamp is the Crelant CH10 the rubber/silicone holder can be mounted on the brim. The light is top switch activated with a big button that can be accessed with gloves on. I could go on about the CH10 but the point is that many headlights can have the holder pop-riveted to the brim. That makes it somewhat permanent, and it can be placed as far out on the brim as is needed to be effective.


----------



## ven (Apr 29, 2018)

These guys lumonite do some interesting headlamps and made in finland(i presume unless sourced out to China). Either way some of the products look quite cool, but pricey as well. There is a headlamp clip mount for hard hats, amazon had them in stock so ordered. It was returned same day as unfortunately to me it was poor quality.

Clip





Where it went wrong for me, the single grub screw just could not hold the clip/bracket secure. It would still swivel around(extremely annoying for me). Tighten too much and the plastic housing is pushed open with the grub screw. Maybe a stronger housing, 2 grub screws with thinner base would work better. Thinner base as it is right in my eye line, so another problem was not wanting to see the plastic base on the rim of my hard hat.

Grub screw




Head lamp clip.................not too clever ether 





I was really thinking this would get rid of the straps.............so promising





Under lip and how it locks





No good!





Olights head band is decent, much prefer the rubber section that secures the light. Easier to rotate if required and no metal/metal contact.....................needless to say its back on the hat with the petzl clips.


----------



## PaulSpencer99 (Apr 29, 2018)

I was talking to one of my buddies about this, he does some work overnights, apparently this isn't great for direct lighting but for an overall very bright light up works pretty well:


----------

